# one pupil bigger than other



## Alo (Jun 30, 2004)

The other day I noticed my cat had something wrong with its like its inner eyelid was stuck it went away then today i noticed that he had one pupil bigger than the other what could be wrong?

He acts completly normal and doesnt show any signs of being sick at all.


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

Is the difference permanent? did you try too look at his eyes in light and dark environments? If the eyes still look different - I would take him to the vet. Sorry I don't have more information...  
Good luck!!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Please take your cat to the vet ASAP. The bigger pupil means that the eye is not responding to light - cannot see. Since you mentioned that the third eyelid was up the other day, hopefully this is just an injury. I hate to be an alarmist, but usually it's a bad bad thing. Here's a thread to a similar question: Eye not dilating


----------



## Alo (Jun 30, 2004)

They both react to light the one that had the inner lid stuck is always smaller

He may also have had/have a cold he seems to be sneezing a bit

It could be an injury to because we have a crazy bengal running around the house that just loves to use his claws againt other cats


----------



## Alo (Jun 30, 2004)

any more advice?


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

I think you should take him to the vet :?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, I agree with Socksipuss....he should be seen by a vet :?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Would another recommendation to see a vet be overkill? One evening two years ago or so I noticed that Sabby's third eyelid on one eye was closed even though his eyes were wide open. I rushed him to the emergency vet who checked for scratches and gave me some ointment to use. He was fine, but I don't like to take chances when it comes to eyesight.


----------

